# Treating Tank from Ich



## FrightyDog

I have a 25 gallon tank which inhabited a blue tang infected with ich. She is now dead with no fish left. I have a snail and hermit crab in there. I want to treat the tank without killing them so how would i do that? Is there any quick solutions without taking out the inverts?


----------



## ao

Parasites will usually die off on their own without a host... I'm reading 8 weeks for marine ich :/


----------



## wake49

Also hyposalinity. Bring the sg slowly (like a week) down to 1.013 for about four weeks, then slowly back up to 1.025.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Hyposalinity is done at 1.009. 1.013 will not kill of the parasite. Also, he has inverts and this will kill them as well as the live rock in the tank.

I think you're only option at this point is to let your tank sit fallow but there's a lot of differant opinions on for how long.



wake49 said:


> Also hyposalinity. Bring the sg slowly (like a week) down to 1.013 for about four weeks, then slowly back up to 1.025.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

RSully said:


> Hyposalinity is done at 1.009. 1.013 will not kill of the parasite. Also, he has inverts and this will kill them as well as the live rock in the tank.


Thanks for clarifying this for me. My post was hasty and not well explained and I apologize for that.

How established is this rock in the tank? From the picture I saw in another thread, it looks to be pretty new, and not that established. There is a rock with some recently purchased coral that looks a lot more live than the rock behind it.

If the rock is not really established and there aren't a huge population of pods and other crustaceans, then taking out the hermit and the snail (and that recently acquired live rock and coral) would allow him to do a hyposalinity treatment without killing off the beneficial bacteria that might already be present in the rock.

I have always Quarantined my fish after purchase in 1.013 and slowly raised it to my tank water (1.025) in order to transfer them to the DT. I have never had an ich outbreak in my tanks and I partly attribute it to this method, but I also think that the overall health of the specimen has a lot to do with this. I prefer that fish that I buy have been at the store for a while, and my old LFS would actually hold fish for me if I was interested (he knew that if I asked, I was serious and would purchase the fish). This way I knew he was healthy and eating before I bought him.


----------



## FrightyDog

I Let It Sit For Three Weeks Then I Hastily Added Black Clownfish And Coral I WanteD identified In Another Thread. One Of The Fish Has White spots On His Tail. They Are Eating Fine And No Symptoms Yet. But I DoNotWant Them dyinG. I Also Have 4 Snails And A Fire Shrimp...Treatment Plans?


----------



## wake49

Start feeding Garlic in their food. What are you feeding them? I suggest Mysis with a Garlic Extreme additive. Your tank may smell like a pizza, but it boosts their immune systems...


----------



## RSully

There really aren't any treatments you can do in your display tank that won't kill your other species. LFS may try and sell you sometype of reef safe medicine but I've not read anything where there are a lot of success stories with these. 2 known things work for ich, hyopslainity and copper based meds, both of which will kill your inverts and your live rock. If you can, you should set-up a QT for the clowns and try hyposalinity. They'll have to stay in there for quite sometime though so your main tank can go through the ich cycle and die off before adding them back. Ich can lay in the substrate in the dormant stage for quite sometime. I've read varying reports of up to 6-8 weeks and on rare occassions, even longer.



FrightyDog said:


> I Let It Sit For Three Weeks Then I Hastily Added Black Clownfish And Coral I WanteD identified In Another Thread. One Of The Fish Has White spots On His Tail. They Are Eating Fine And No Symptoms Yet. But I DoNotWant Them dyinG. I Also Have 4 Snails And A Fire Shrimp...Treatment Plans?


----------



## FrightyDog

I Feed Mysis Shrimp


RSully said:


> There really aren't any treatments you can do in your display tank that won't kill your other species. LFS may try and sell you sometype of reef safe medicine but I've not read anything where there are a lot of success stories with these. 2 known things work for ich, hyopslainity and copper based meds, both of which will kill your inverts and your live rock. If you can, you should set-up a QT for the clowns and try hyposalinity. They'll have to stay in there for quite sometime though so your main tank can go through the ich cycle and die off before adding them back. Ich can lay in the substrate in the dormant stage for quite sometime. I've read varying reports of up to 6-8 weeks and on rare occassions, even longer.



SoYouBelieve The Ich Is ForSure? No Itching Just WHite Spots


----------



## wake49

Could you get some pics up?


----------



## FrightyDog

*Pictures*

Got quite a few



Best picture of what I usually see (other particles is because fire shrimp just pushed some stuff up off the rock)


----------



## wake49

That doesn't look like ich to me


----------



## FrightyDog

But it is still white spots and I had ich only 3 weeks ago so I am still scared ya know? The last two are the best quality ones


----------

